# lap belts



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. We are looking at importing an RV poss next year,so been reading loads from this sight, but I am still a bit confused about lap belts for driver and co-driver.
As I understood it, lap belts would fail the mot, but I have just been to the malvern show where I looked at some new RV's and some had lap belts for the driver and co-driver. Asked the salesman about legallity, mot etc and he said they are legal?

can anyone give me a yes or no as to this issue before I buy one and have it fail the mot upon being imported.

cheers

gary


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Safari trek 1997 and checked with VOSA if it was OK and they said yes, I cant comment on later vehicles but there is a lot of RVs out there with just laps.

Loddy


----------



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the replying, been a great help

gary


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Just passed mot 2 weeks ago 1997 Damon Challenger


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Lap belts may be legal on your vehicle but they can be very dangerous. In a collision the occupants will bend forward at the waist and under pressure the spine can snap resulting in permanent paralysis.

This is something very worth while considering. Look into how to have them changed to three point fixing belts. Lap belts have not been outlawed in cars for nothing.

Safe motoring!

Ca


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Likewise, Harvey (our RV) has just had his first MOT with just lapbelts and not a problem. With regard to lapbelts, while three point belts are definitely safer, a lap-belt is less dangerous in a 7.5 ton coach than it would be in a car due to the inertia inherent in such a large vehicle. Unless you hit the proverbial immoveable object then the forces transferred to the occupants are somewhat less than in a car apparently.


----------



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for all the replys, food for thought.

gary


----------

